# Trẻ nhỏ thường hay đái dầm vào ban đêm thì bố mẹ nên chữa như thế nào?



## Tuyết 8291 (8/10/19)

_Đái dầm vào ban đêm là bệnh lý thường gặp ở hầu hết trẻ nhỏ hiện tại. Bệnh không chỉ gây tác động tới tâm lý ở trẻ mà nó còn khiến cho ba má mỏi mệt, lo âu vì “ chống chọi” mãi không khỏi. Nhiều mẹ vì muốn muốn chữa bệnh nhanh chóng nên đã chọn lựa cách thức trị đái dầm ban đêm cho trẻ bằng các loại thuốc thuốc tây. Tuy nhiên, việc lạm dụng thuốc chỉ khiến cho trẻ càng ngày càng gặp phải các biến chứng không mong muốn. Do đó, trong bài viết hôm nay chúng tôi sẽ gợi ý cho các bậc bố mẹ các phương pháp chữa đái dầm cho trẻ không cần tiêu dùng thuốc nhé. _

_



_​
*Lý do làm trẻ thường xuyên đái dầm ban đêm *
Đái dầm là một trong những chứng bệnh diễn ra nhiều ở trẻ nhỏ. Bệnh do nhiều nguyên nhân gây nên. Trong đấy phải nhắc đến một số nguyên nhân chính như sau:
*Do di truyền: *nhân tố này chiếm tỷ lệ tương đối cao ở trẻ nhỏ. Nếu trong gia đình bố mẹ hoặc người thân có tiền sử mắc chứng đái dầm thì con sinh ra sẽ có nguy cơ mắc chứng bệnh này lên đến 77%.
*Do trẻ bị rối loạn giấc ngủ:* 1 trong những nguyên do thường gặp ở trẻ nhỏ mà không phải bậc ba má nào cũng chú ý tới vấn đề này.
*Do sự rối loạn chức năng chế ước của bàng quang:* khi bàng quang của bạn bị rối loạn sẽ dẫn tới bàng quang đầy, cơ vòng sẽ tự động mở ra gây hiện tượng bài tiết nước đái trong khi ngủ hay không thể kiểm soát.
*Bàng quang của trẻ*: Ở những trẻ có bàng quang dị thường như bị dị dạng, bị nhỏ,…thì sẽ khiến ống dẫn nước giải bị kiểm soát khó hơn làm trẻ thường xuyên bị đái dầm vào ban đêm.

*Tổng hợp các phương pháp trị đái dầm ban đêm không cần dùng thuốc *
Lạm dụng thuốc kháng sinh chỉ khiến cho sức đề kháng của trẻ bị sụt giảm thậm chí có nguy cơ phải đối mặt với những biến chứng nguy hiểm, hoặc thậm chí là tử vong. Do đấy, mẹ không nên tuỳ tiện cho bé dùng kháng sinh để điều trị bệnh đái dầm cho trẻ. Sau đây là 1 số cách trị đái dầm ban đêm không cần sử dụng thuốc mà mẹ có thể tham khảo nhé:
Chữa đái dầm bằng lá rau ngót: Theo Đông y, rau ngót là một trong những bài thuốc dân gian chữa đái dầm vô vùng hiệu quả. Mẹ chỉ cần chuẩn bị một nắm lá rau ngót. Sau lúc rửa sạch, vò nát thì cho vào nước sôi khuấy đến lúc đều và đợi đến khi nguội rồi cho trẻ uống. Mẹ nên cho trẻ uống hằng ngày, mỗi ngày chỉ cần cho bé uống khoảng 1 bát nhỏ nước lá rau ngót trong 7 – 10 ngày sẽ thấy hiệu quả rõ rệt.
Chữa đái dầm cho con nhỏ bằng trứng gà: Mẹ cần chuẩn bị một quả trứng gà 5 hạt tiêu trắng. Tiếp đấy mẹ chỉ cần đập thủng một lỗ nhỏ của quả trứng gà rồi cho hạt tiêu trắng vào trứng gà và đem hấp chín. Sau khi chín thì mẹ chỉ cần bóc vỏ và che bé ăn hằng ngày vào buổi tối. Mẹ nên cho bé cho trẻ ăn liên tiếp từ 5 – 7 ngày liên tục nhé.
Mật ong chữa bệnh hiệu quả: Theo dân gian mật ong sở hữu công dụng kháng viêm, kháng khuẩn và rất tốt cho sức khoẻ. Bài thuốc này rất đơn giản. Vào buổi tối trước lúc đi ngủ mẹ chỉ cần cho bé ăn một thìa mật ong là được.
Óc chó và nho khô: Hằng ngày trước lúc đi ngủ mẹ nên cho bé ăn một ít hạt óc chó và nho khô trong suốt thời gian dài sẽ thấy công dụng hiệu quả của nó.
chữa bệnh bằng cua bể: Cua bể cũng là một trong những bài thuốc tự nhiên chữa bệnh rất hiệu quả. Đối với loại thực phẩm này mẹ chỉ cần chế biến thành các món ăn như: cua hấp, canh cua, cua rang,….giúp nâng cao khẩu vị ở trẻ và chữa bệnh đái dầm tốt hơn.
Tuy nhiên, các mẹo dân gian này chỉ có tác dụng hỗ trợ cải thiện tình trạng bệnh đái dầm ở trẻ chứ chẳng thể chữa khỏi hoàn toàn chứng bệnh này. Do đấy, bên cạnh việc có chế độ ăn uống cho trẻ hợp lý thì mẹ nên sử dụng những dòng thuốc trị đái dầm được điều chế trong tự nhiên sẽ tốt hơn cho trẻ.

*Mách mẹ thuốc trị đái dầm từ tự nhiên điều trị đái dầm ban đêm hiệu quả *
Ngày nay, bí quyết trị đái dầm ban đêm cho trẻ được rộng rãi bậc phụ huynh chọn lọc là tiêu dùng những dòng thuốc tây y để điều trị bệnh bởi các loại thuốc này thường mang đến hiệu quả sử dụng nhanh chóng . Nhưng, nếu như sử dụng thường xuyên sẽ làm trẻ gặp phải các tác dụng phụ không mong muốn như: đau đầu, chảy máu cam, khó thở, thậm chí là cả tử vong. Do vậy, nếu như chưa được sự đồng ý của các bác sĩ thì mẹ không nên tự ý cho con sử dụng.

Thay vào đấy, mẹ hãy chọn lựa những sản phẩm an toàn hơn như: thuốc trị đái dầm Đức Thịnh. Thuốc trị đái dầm Đức Thịnh là sản phẩm được điều chế hoàn toàn toàn từ tự nhiên khi sở hữu những dòng thảo dược quý như: đẳng sâm, đương quy, phục linh, ích trí nhân cùng 1 số dòng thảo dược tự nhiên giúp điều trị ổn định hệ thần kinh thực vật và bàng quang, khiến cho giảm đái dầm vào ban đêm và những triệu chứng của bệnh tiểu không tự chủ. bây giờ sản phẩm thuốc trị đái dầm Đức Thịnh được điều chế dưới dạng siro nên rất dễ sử dụng cho bé.


----------

